# My Platy keeps floating on top of my filter?? Is she pregnant? Please Advice....



## cptashko

Hi Ive noticed now for the past 4-5 days that one of my little platy girls keeps floating above my filter, now I thought maybe she just likes the vibration. lol But she is quite fat, so wondering if she could be pregnant? I do have another female who seems to be fighting for the same spot on top of the filter but my bigger one wont budge. 
Ive attached some pics of my bigger platy but the other one has quite a big belly too. 
If she is pregnant, how long until fry is born? and I dont have a separate tank for them, will they just get eaten? 

Any help would be appreciated thanks Claire


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Does your platy swim on top of the filter or 'float' there?
I'm not entirely sure why your platies are doing that, but when I was breeding my zebra danios one of the males was stressed out and he just kept going and resting on the filter. But once I put more males into the breeding tank he stopped and was fine. I don't know, it could be stress, it could be a weird habit....

It is quite possible that you have a pregnant platy, look for a gravid spot. You'll know when the fry are about to be dropped when your platy's belly looks square from above, and you might see (depending on the colouring) little fry eyes.

Yes most likely the majority of the fry will be eaten, but if you have lots of hiding spots then it is possible for you to save a few. Fry are extremely good hiders.


----------



## cptashko

She just floats there, resting her belly on the filter, she does look as though she has a flat belly at the bottom, what do you mean by gravid spot? Sorry new to this and wasnt expecting them to breed virtually straight away! Also she hates to be disturbed by other fish, but my male betta seems to like that spot too, so sometimes fights for the same spot. I do have lots of plant but shes not interested.


----------



## Guest

are her scale nice and smooth or are they popping out?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

A Gravid spot is a dark spot behind the anal fin. If she has this then she is prego.
Do you have any male platies in the tank? 
Its weird that she is 'floating' there. Does she has problems swimming?


----------



## cptashko

Yeah there fine, she looks square from the top view


----------



## jchutch

I think she is ready to give birth...When a live bearer (Platy's, guppies, Mollies etc) are ready to give birth they like to be alone. They usually hang around a plant to hide or hang by the heater then they drop their fry. If another fish wanders into her area, she will chase it away.

Good Luck. Keep us posted.
John


----------

